

Ask HN: Traveling for 3 months, what do i do with mail? - eibrahim

I am leaving the country for 3 months.  I would love to receive a scanned copy of my mail by email so  I don&#x27;t miss anything while travelling.<p>I found http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.outboxmail.com&#x2F; but it is only in san fran.  I live in Virginia.<p>Any suggestions?
======
sanswork
I use [https://www.earthclassmail.com/](https://www.earthclassmail.com/) they
scan/shred/recycle or forward if you have a place to forward it to.

------
dalke
I did it the old school way. When I was out of the country for about a year, I
paid a local bookkeeper to handle my mail and asked the USPS to do a temporary
forward.

